
Do this and employers will come after you - febin
https://medium.com/@heyfebin/just-doing-this-will-make-employers-come-after-you-600c9be488ab#.8w30xktjj
======
joeax
Be careful. Recruiters are using the "I saw your profile on GitHub..." line
when in some cases they have never even seen your profile and/or have no clue
what you've contributed. Also, it helps to have meaningful contributions (even
better: your own project) and build somewhat of a following.

~~~
febin
Yup, A few people are successful in building organisations from the following.

